# 80gallon vs. 90gallon



## SAWALLACE (Dec 24, 2004)

Is there a difference between 80 and 90 gallon tanks? Using the formula to calculate volume for a 48x18x24 tank with .5" glass (my rough estimate), the volume comes out to be 84.6 US gallons. 

My question is, for those of you who have bought "90 gallon" tanks, are they actually a little bigger than 48x18x24? are 80 gallons a tad smaller? 
-or possibly-
Is the difference due to marketing? They can market them as 80 or 90 gallons because the actual amount falls in between the two?

I'm looking into buying a new tank, but if i can get one that is "slightly" larger, i'm all for it, even if it is "slight."

Thanks!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Boy, that's a good question.... I've never seen an 80 for sale, but didn't realize they had the same dimensions as a 90.

You could very well be right about the marketing from different places.

I hate it too when they call a 29 gallon a 30 high. I drove about 50 miles to the nearest store to get a 30 and she points me to a 29 and says "here's a 30 high".... Argh - it's not a 30 it's a #$&^ 29 and that's not what size lights and canopy I already have.... ](*,)


----------

